# Toro Auger



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have a older 96 Toro 8/24 and I believe the barrel type auger somewhat obstructs blocks and doesn't cut up the snow as good as a open serrated auger. Is there a replacement auger that I can install and use.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

your machine will work just fine and still run with the more modern units.. at a glance it does look like it may be an issue, but it was in use for many many years and performed very well. i can only guess toro stopped using it due to cost, not functionality.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes it works but I think the open auger would help the blower feed in snow better so it wouldn't ride up on the higher snow banks/piles.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*No there is not another type of Auger set up available. those drums serve a pupose they meter in the snow so flows out just right. if the machine is riding up then gear it DOWN!! if the engine stalls out well then that is a problem with the engine itself.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Not really any other problems. Runs great thought I could improve the chopping up of snow for greater performance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bluejoe said:


> Not really any other problems. Runs great thought I could improve the chopping up of snow for greater performance.


*Never going to happen not even by a long shot.*


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I belive a rebranded Lawn boy does not have drum augers. Not sure if it came in 21" or 24". Hope that helps.


----------

